# Canon 600d vs nikon d5200/d3300



## seanbenn (Jun 18, 2014)

*Which one to choose?Canon 600d or Nikon d5200/d3300?*

I am planning to get my new DSLR camera.I have zeroed in on three models which is canon 600d and the nikon d5200 & d3300 since my budget is 35k.I am a casual photographer and I would also like to make some short films too with the camera.I am really confused between the three models since I have had some experience with a canon DSLR previously.
The both Nikon ones are new when compared to the canon one & also suit my budget well and also it has higher frame rate options.But one thing which makes me think is their use of B frame data compression in videos unlike canon. Will this compression in anyway affect the video quality. And also I have heard d5200 allows to record uncompressed videos over HDMI so its an advantage. Does the d3300 also allow this uncompressed video recording feature thru HDMI?Please suggest me which is better one among the three cameras which serves more suitable for my needs.


----------



## Hrishi (Jun 18, 2014)

D5200.


----------



## seanbenn (Jun 18, 2014)

*Which one to choose? Canon 600d or Nikon d5200/d3300?*

Thanks for the reply.Still I have two queries.
1;But what about the B frame data compression found in the Nikon cameras which makes the video bitrates smaller unlike the canon which has a higher bitrate.Does that affect the quality of videos in anyway in real life situations.
2;Another thing I would want to know is does the d3300 also allows the user to record uncompressed videos via HDMI like the d5200.
I am asking this since d3300 has a higher framerate too which might be helpful for some videographers.So if it allows record uncompressed videos then it would might be a great boon.
Can please somebody enlighten me about this?


----------



## sujoyp (Jun 18, 2014)

your single answer - Nikon is pathetic at video , you want video consider sony and canon


----------



## Hrishi (Jun 19, 2014)

*Re: Which one to choose?Canon 600d or Nikon d5200/d3300?*

If video then consider a dslt instead. They have way better video than a standard dslr. Consider Sony.


----------



## sujoyp (Jun 19, 2014)

[MENTION=140405]Hrishi[/MENTION] you have DSLT ...tell us more advantages of having EVF and no shutter


----------



## Hrishi (Jun 19, 2014)

*Re: Which one to choose?Canon 600d or Nikon d5200/d3300?*



sujoyp said:


> [MENTION=140405]Hrishi[/MENTION] you have DSLT ...tell us more advantages of having EVF and no shutter


With EVF you can watch videos and check pics in ecen the brightest corners of the world. Its like a little bioscope . 
I prefer EVF .
The advantage of having no shutter reduces lag , vibration , sound , battery consumption , blur , better auto focus , continuous auto focus for videos , etc...etc.

Disadvantage is that low light performance will be a little lesser than a standard dslr having the same soecs and hardware.
But fortunately mine performs better than competitors like d5100 in terms of low light photography.
The reason is because some amount of light is being deflected towards evf as well so light reaching dthe sensor is comparatively lesser than dslr. This can caude problems in very low light situations , so ISO has to compensate for it causing extra noise at times.
Still I have seen better pictures,with my DSLT.
I personally would recommend DSLT , if video is your major concern. Many advantages over DSLR as it overcomes their restrictions.


----------



## raja manuel (Jun 19, 2014)

No Shutter?


----------



## sujoyp (Jun 19, 2014)

hahaha...he messed there...it have fixed transluscent shutter i think


----------



## Hrishi (Jun 19, 2014)

raja manuel said:


> No Shutter?


Oops...I missed the word , moving .
DSLTs have a fixed shutter , which doesn't moves any point of time. It's a translucent mirror , which allows 75% of the light to go to Sensor directly , and reflects 25% of the light to the EVF .
SO , it's like A beam of light coming through the lens will strike the translucent mirror , and then the mirror will allow most of it to pass and some of it to go to EVF.
This reduces a lot of problems , like there is close to zero lag , because no mechanical movement has to be there.
Since nothing moves inside the cam , therefore no vibration , and no sound either.
This is actually beneficial , but the disadvantage is that not all of the light passes to the sensor , so at times , low light photography is a little inferior.

- - - Updated - - -



sujoyp said:


> hahaha...he messed there...it have fixed transluscent shutter i think



yeah, it's curtain actually


----------



## sujoyp (Jun 20, 2014)

now a real question...I heard that sony is going to discontinue there SLT cameras and A mount lenses ...and will continue with Nex and e-mount lenses

check this wikipedia link ....almost all A mount cameras have been discontinued
List of Sony Alpha cameras - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## nac (Jun 20, 2014)

I guess translucent mirror is not reflecting anything to EVF. EVF doesn't need that, EVF just relays what the sensor captures. Or am I wrong here?


----------



## Hrishi (Jun 20, 2014)

nac said:


> I guess translucent mirror is not reflecting anything to EVF. EVF doesn't need that, EVF just relays what the sensor captures. Or am I wrong here?


well actually it does reflect , otherwise won't they make it mirrorless. ?
Thats the point of using a trnasluscent lens. otherwise it would have been transparent or no mirror at all.
Btw I have checked the 45degree , of the transluscent mirror and there is a opening that prolly is beneath the evf.


----------



## Hrishi (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: Which one to choose?Canon 600d or Nikon d5200/d3300?*

Also when the mirror is lifted upwards (manually) the evf goes blank. 
I just wished they should have given a shutter mechanism too , for sake of low light conditions.


----------



## raja manuel (Jun 20, 2014)

There seems to be a lot of confusion in this thread between fixed mirror, which is what DSLT uses, and fixed shutter, which is something I have never heard of and would make it impossible to take a photo.

The DSLTs do feature an electronic first curtain shutter, but that is hardly exclusive to them. Even my 600D has that.

It is possible to eliminate the mechanical shutter completely by using an electronic shutter. This is used on low-end cameras but comes with several disadvantages which is why it is not found on any DSLR/T camera that I know of.



sujoyp said:


> now a real question...I heard that sony is going to discontinue there SLT cameras and A mount lenses ...and will continue with Nex and e-mount lenses
> 
> check this wikipedia link ....almost all A mount cameras have been discontinued
> List of Sony Alpha cameras - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


Yes. As far as I know the DSLTs will be discontinued due to the development of on-chip phase detection.



nac said:


> I guess translucent mirror is not reflecting anything to EVF. EVF doesn't need that, EVF just relays what the sensor captures. Or am I wrong here?


Correct. The EVF takes its input from the sensor, which is why it's called Electronic. The role of the translucent mirror is to reflect light to the phase-detection sensors.


----------



## Hrishi (Jun 21, 2014)

raja manuel said:


> There seems to be a lot of confusion in this thread between fixed mirror, which is what DSLT uses, and fixed shutter, which is something I have never heard of and would make it impossible to take a photo.
> 
> The DSLTs do feature an electronic first curtain shutter, but that is hardly exclusive to them. Even my 600D has that.
> 
> ...


I thought it was the EVF. Thanks for correcting me there.
I think I will have to read things again about shutter and mirror.


----------



## seanbenn (Jun 21, 2014)

I am not looking at Sony SLT cameras as an option since I already have a tamron 70-300mm f4-5.6 di LD lens left over by my cousin with me and I don't know whether the lens Mount in Sony can take these lenses or not.
The second thing is that I know Nikon is not overwhelming in video compared to canon but still it takes good quality videos according to dpreview.Also the canon one is an older camera when compared with both the Nikon ones.So that's why I am more inclined towards the Nikon ones since both of them fits well in my budget.
The confusions which remain with d5200 & d3300 are 
1:d3300 has 12 bit raw compressed but its not clear whether it uses lossey compressed or loseless.
2:d5200 has some video quality issues with 1080p 60i?is it true?


----------



## raja manuel (Jun 21, 2014)

Since you are very keen on video capabilities, have you factored Magic Lantern into your assessment?


----------



## seanbenn (Jun 22, 2014)

raja manuel said:


> Since you are very keen on video capabilities, have you factored Magic Lantern into your assessment?



But magic lantern is a firmware addon for canon DSLRs. I don't know how that will help with the video information I need.


----------



## raja manuel (Jun 22, 2014)

Firmware addons add features and extend the capabilities of the camera beyond manufacturer's spec. e.g., uncompressed raw video recoding on a 600D. And unlike the manufacturers, the Magic Lantern team keep adding features that are supported by older cameras.


----------

